# New Camera Day!



## C2Aye (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey all, just thought I'd share my new camera with you all! I got a Canon EOS 1100D which is pretty much an entry level DSLR but it's so much better than the previous cameras I've used! Hoping to get more into photography as well as making better quality videos with it too!

Here's the camera







And here's a picture I took of my strat with it!






Finally, here's a quick video I made to see how well it does in that department!



Cheers guys!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet.
I was recently scouting this model also as well as a couple others.
Been camera free for too long with new gear days un-patiently waiting .

Sharp images for an opening run.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 27, 2014)

Excellent.  One of those is sitting in my camera bag right now.

When you get the chance, grab the 50mm f1.8. It's dirt cheap, and lets you take shots in really low light and get great background blur.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 1, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Sweet.
> I was recently scouting this model also as well as a couple others.
> Been camera free for too long with new gear days un-patiently waiting .
> 
> Sharp images for an opening run.





Philligan said:


> Excellent.  One of those is sitting in my camera bag right now.
> 
> When you get the chance, grab the 50mm f1.8. It's dirt cheap, and lets you take shots in really low light and get great background blur.



Thanks guys! Haven't really had a chance to really try it out but I'm looking forward to it! And thanks for the advice on the less, I'm hoping to get a another one or two to compliment the one that came with the camera.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 1, 2014)

C2Aye said:


> Thanks guys! Haven't really had a chance to really try it out but I'm looking forward to it! And thanks for the advice on the less, I'm hoping to get a another one or two to compliment the one that came with the camera.



Then 50mm f1.8 for sure.  And if you want a longer zoom, the 55-250 is by far the best bang for your buck. The image quality is great - the main way they cut costs is by doing a lighter build (more plastic) but on a light camera like the 1100D, that's not a bad thing.


----------

